# Mavic R-Sys Should I Buy it?



## loneclimber (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm about to pull the trigger on buying a used Mavic RSys. The seller has the new front from the recall.

Give me your thoughts. Has anyone had any bad experience pre/post recall?

Thanks


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I would vote against it. I know pretty light weight people popping spokes.

I just think its a bad idea to have carbon spokes on a Aluminum wheel set...


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

They are one of the best looking wheelsets you can buy. So, if bling is the most important thing, then go for it. If you want something else, then, well it might be good to look elsewhere. Why is the seller getting rid of them?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

They're light, but not aero (huge round spokes).

Asad


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

How many grams is your life worth?

R-Sys are garbage.


----------



## loneclimber (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the good advice.




robdamanii said:


> How many grams is your life worth?
> 
> R-Sys are garbage.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

If you're okay with a$$ploding wheelsets, sure! Go get 'em.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> R-Sys are garbage.


R-SYS, the solution to a non-existant problem.
Go ahead and buy them as long as your dental coverage is paid up.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> How many grams is your life worth?
> 
> R-Sys are garbage.


agreed


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> How many grams is your life worth?
> .


10 grams ? 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=252979


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think cases of them "exploding" are pretty rare, I've only seen one reported on the net, never heard of one breaking here in Australia (to my knowledge). 

As far as I am aware the recall addressed the issue the UCI had regarding that in the event of a crash all bits must remain "inside the wheel" ie no spokes flying out, Mavic addressed this by putting in the kevlar so that IF the carbon spoke broke it would stay together rather than splinter your leg/lung/eye etc.

I was looking into them and settled on a set of K10's, reason being that the weight saving was not much at all and they are all bladed Alu spokes. 

I wouldn't be "scared" to ride them and I'm sure most people that own them like them, it just seemed to me that for the money it wasn't worth the compromise that I believe you have to make in carbon spokes. Not to mention it being hard enough to replace Mavic Alu blade spokes, imagine trying to find carbon spokes fast!

I think that if Alu wheels are your go, then Ksyrium's are about as good as you would ever need for looks, durability, weight etc. If I was going higher than that I'd be looking at carbon wheel, for climbing you have lots of choice, Dura-ace, Zipp etc, all very nice looking. 

Good luck! If you do go the R-Sys I'm sure you won't die a splintered carbon death, you are not Robinson Cruiso on this one..


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 10 grams ?
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=252979


SOMEbody got it....

Sheesh.



sp3000 said:


> I think cases of them "exploding" are pretty rare, I've only seen one reported on the net, never heard of one breaking here in Australia (to my knowledge).
> 
> As far as I am aware the recall addressed the issue the UCI had regarding that in the event of a crash all bits must remain "inside the wheel" ie no spokes flying out, Mavic addressed this by putting in the kevlar so that IF the carbon spoke broke it would stay together rather than splinter your leg/lung/eye etc.
> 
> ...


If you think aluminum wheels are what you want, you can get much better than ANYTHING Mavic makes for less, and not have proprietary components.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

From Bike Snob NYC

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2009/06/round-and-round-wheel-in-sky-keeps-on.html


----------



## dmurphey (Jun 3, 2010)

My buddy I ride with all the time rides R-sys wheels on a nice road bike. They have gone 1000's of miles over all kinds of backroads with no problems, pre and post recall. People love to gang up on the guy who gets a bad rap. If the price is right, these are good, fairly light road wheels. Mavic is the dogs bollacks when it comes to road rims!


----------



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

Of all the choices in the wheel market why consider the ones that have the bad rep?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

dmurphey said:


> Mavic is the dogs bollacks when it comes to road rims!


Funny you should say that, since the problems with R-SYS do not come from the rims.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

dmurphey said:


> My buddy I ride with all the time rides R-sys wheels on a nice road bike. They have gone 1000's of miles over all kinds of backroads with no problems, pre and post recall. People love to gang up on the guy who gets a bad rap. If the price is right, these are good, fairly light road wheels. Mavic is the dogs bollacks when it comes to road rims!


I ride with these part of the time. Very light, very reliable (since the recall) but a rather harsh ride. My Zip 303's offer a nicer ride but are heavier. 

An awful lot of people post nonsense without having an effing clue. Failures since the recall have been virtually nonexistent (except for one bogus claim). If lightweight and reliable are your thing and the price is right, these are good, reliable climbing wheels.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

R-SYS are listed as 1370 grams. You can get a set of Shimano Dura Ace C24 clinchers that will weigh 1385 grams, be far more aerodynamic, use "normal" spokes, and won't be of questionable integrity. Oh, they're also $200 less for the set.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

SwiftSolo said:


> I ride with these part of the time. Very light, very reliable (since the recall) but a rather harsh ride. My Zip 303's offer a nicer ride but are heavier.
> 
> An awful lot of people post nonsense without having an effing clue. Failures since the recall have been virtually nonexistent (except for one bogus claim). If lightweight and reliable are your thing and the price is right, these are good, reliable climbing wheels.


Yeah, the Mavic rep was standing on the rim post recall, in the lbs, and he couldn't break the thing. No kidding.

The op was the guy sending back a saddle that was 10 grams too heavy though so...


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

F45 said:


> R-SYS are listed as 1370 grams. You can get a set of Shimano Dura Ace C24 clinchers that will weigh 1385 grams, be far more aerodynamic, use "normal" spokes, and won't be of questionable integrity. Oh, they're also $200 less for the set.


The R-Sys look way cooler posed on the coffee shop veranda though.


----------



## opollo creed (Jul 22, 2011)

personally id not buy, id rather the sl's


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> Funny you should say that, since the problems with R-SYS do not come from the rims.


What's funny is that you obviously don't know what "the dog's bollocks" actually means.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Chris-X said:


> The R-Sys look way cooler posed on the coffee shop veranda though.


2nd that....


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

How and when did that wheel come apart? 

I have a few thousand miles on my set, post recall with no problems.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

dkilburn said:


> How and when did that wheel come apart?
> 
> I have a few thousand miles on my set, post recall with no problems.


This is an old pic bud, but a good one ;-)

I like the ride of the R-sys, honestly I do, but I'm not to fond of 
the thick CF spokes and technology that will have to cause 
hysteresis and play over time


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

lectron, posting that pic out of context is a bit disingenuous. I had a teammate in that race, in that break, 2nd wheel behind that guy when the wheel "asspolded." What you don't hear..... he was running a Specalized tire, tubless. Neither the rim _nor_ the tire were/are designed for that. My teammate had stan's sealant all over him and his frame. Further, the tire disappeared and the tech guys at VeloSnooze refused to send the tire to mavic for testing. Mavic instead goes and buys 12 of these tires from a shop. 6-8 of them failed the same why the one in the race did set up tubless. So.... I'm just sayin'. Further, the guy the wrote that article no longer works are VeloSnooze, perhaps some correlation? As an aside, you speaking out about why the R-sys are bad and having a sig line linking to your "hand build wheels" is also a bit disingenuous. I'm not saying anything bad.... I'm just sayin'. You've got more skin in the game than just an opinion. 

The R-sys? Still one of the _only_ wheels to survive the "pothole" test from the UCI

‪Mavic R-Sys testing video - Pothole Test‬‏ - YouTube

One of the few to remain rideable after the intrusion test

‪Mavic R-Sys testing video - Intrusion Test‬‏ - YouTube

and of the few to survive the structural integrity test and still be able to "ride it out."

‪Mavic R-Sys testing video - UCI Safety Test‬‏ - YouTube


granted these test were conducted by Mavic but they are exact replicas of the UCI tests, jigs, and methods. Zipp has a similar testing facility in Speedway.

As to the R-sys. I'm rolling on R-sys SLRs as well as CCSLR's and I'll buy a pair of CC80s when they finally come out. PLus I own several sets of Ksyriums and CCSL's (tubbie and clincher). The R-sys are certainly stiff, very. Owning a bike shop means I work on everyone elses bikes and I _hate_ working on my own. I use Mavic's so's that I don't have to phaff around with truing and hub adjustment. R-sys (and Mavics in general) are good hoops. I will say that Mavics tend to almost always tend to be on the heavier side of the grams/$ equation. However, they also, almost always require less care and feeding than other wheels so.... Also, I race... I do. Mavic has on the best crash replacement programs in the industry. If you are truly racing, you should only be on Mavic, Lightweight (excellent crash replacement/ins program), or Reynolds for that reason. Race it ride it like you stole it. 

Starnut


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

As a shop owner you have just as much of a dog in this. It's in just as much in your best interest to promote the R-Sys as it is Lectron's to discredit them. 

Contrary to what others might think, I'm glad it the R-Sys dangers have been worked out. I sure as hell don't want to hear about cyclists getting injured.

Bottom line, consumers should weigh the cost/performance of any set of wheels they get. Performance means different things to different people. Each rider should have their priorities sorted out before deciding to buy anything.

-Eric


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> l
> 
> The R-sys? Still one of the _only_ wheels to survive the "pothole" test from the UCI


Unrealistic test.. even going through threads, pothole wheel destruction doesnt even register on the radar. Its not a issue for 90% of us.

Even ignoring any possibility that they'd break.. They dont have a weight advantage over their competition. They're MUCH less aero than their competition, and they cost more. I dont see why anyone would even consider them even if exploding isnt a consideration.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> lectron, posting that pic out of context is a bit disingenuous. I had a teammate in that race, in that break, 2nd wheel behind that guy when the wheel "asspolded." What you don't hear..... he was running a Specalized tire, tubless. Neither the rim _nor_ the tire were/are designed for that. My teammate had stan's sealant all over him and his frame. Further, the tire disappeared and the tech guys at VeloSnooze refused to send the tire to mavic for testing. Mavic instead goes and buys 12 of these tires from a shop. 6-8 of them failed the same why the one in the race did set up tubless. So.... I'm just sayin'. Further, the guy the wrote that article no longer works are VeloSnooze, perhaps some correlation? As an aside, you speaking out about why the R-sys are bad and having a sig line linking to your "hand build wheels" is also a bit disingenuous. I'm not saying anything bad.... I'm just sayin'. You've got more skin in the game than just an opinion.
> 
> The R-sys? Still one of the _only_ wheels to survive the "pothole" test from the UCI
> 
> ...


I'm sure you have been around longer and know more than I, but I've seen plenty of tires explode but never have seen the rim do that. Tire explodes, rider goes down, bike and rider get a few scratches, rider mounts a new tire and tube, rider gets back on bike. So if tire failure means I need to get a new rim too, no thanks.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you're correct, I do have a dog in the fight but I can (and do) build wheels so it makes no difference to me. The other guy makes money, primarily, building wheels, I don't. I can sell R-sys or build a wheel, makes no difference to me. I just think people should have an informed conclusion and all the information. I'd rather him say nice wheels, but I can build you a nicer set that you'll enjoy more, for cheaper. Which I'm sure is the case after going to his site and seeing his work. 

Further, someone missed the tire comment. They were being run tubeless with a rim and tire not designed to be tubless. I'm not saying either the rim or the tire is bad. I'm saying using the equipment in a way it was no designed for may have been a significant contributing factor to the outcome of the famous (infamous?) failure. There is a pretty recent pic of Cav going down on a Zipp (and getting run over by Haussler) and the front wheel is folded. I've seen tons of 'tubie rolls' and clincher explosions and plenty had damage like the R-sys pictured. In fact, last month one of my guys (I run a team out ofthe shop) clipped a pedal in a crit, lifted the rear wheel, then it slammed back down at an acute angle to the direction of travel and the tubie was glued on such that it don't come off causing the reynolds rim to buckle at 6 of the spoke holes and "folded". It was rideable but the rim is smoked. All I'm saying is that the original article, in and of it self, was disingenuous. People cite that article all the time as "proof" of a faulty design or a dangrous setup or whatever.

Additionally, the test may (or may not) be unrealistic. Just as the unjustified err towards these wheels may (or may not) be legit. My only purpose was to give the other side of the story. There seems to be an (unfounded) misconception about the R-sys wheels in that they are fragile and will randomly "assplode." I just wanted to inform people that that was not the case. Lastly, realistic or not, the test is none-the-less valid and serves to illustrates a point. They could show the thing holding up a car if they wanted and it would be pretty unrealistic, just like the Ford ad with the trucks being suspended by the bolts used to hold the bed on to the frame. It's unrealistic to assume that those bolts would ever see than amount of stress, but, good to know.

As to the aero comments. I'll tell you having ridden these things they are a great crit wheel. Their rims are significantly lighter than the DA wheel cited above. In a situation where rapid changes in speed are normal, they rock. I sell shimano wheels too, along with all kinds of other stuff. In terms of a clincher that is an all around wheel, it's hard to beat these. Citing an aero difference between these and the C24s is splitting hairs. If your were truly concerned with aero (and 2k is your max) You'd go with a CCSL, CCSLE, or and CCSR from Mavic. All are true aero wheels (and friggin bomb proof) and cheaper than the R-sys SL or SLR. There are also several other options from Reynolds that are in the same price range that are actual aero wheels. The R-sys was never intended to be aerodynamic. It's akin to complaining about a Honda Civic's off road performance.

Starnut


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

What is running a tubeless tire going to do to weaken the wheel? There are dozens of clincher models out there converted to run tubeless that do just fine. That explanation that running Specialized tubeless caused the wheel to fail just doesn't add up.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

It doesn't weaken the wheel. Tubeless specific tires have a bead that is made from a different material than a normal clincher, that it intended to stretch very little if at all. Further 2way or Tubeless rims have a different "looking"/more aggressive bead than a normal clincher. Additionally, Tubeless tires and rims are rated at a max of around 90-100psi. 

I didn't say the tubeless tire weakened the rim. I asserted that the crash and resulting wheel damage was caused by a misuse of equipment. You're assuming the wheel failed first then the tire rolled off. I'm arguing that the tire came off due to a number of factors _then_ the damage happened. I've seen it before several times on cross bike with a conversion and highish PSI. We don't see it on mountain bike normally for a few reasons. First off the attraction is lower PSI with not pinch flats. 2nd, large tire with greater sidewall deflection counters a lot of the harder cornering. 3rd, tires specifically designed for a tubeless system. These 3 factors were running _exactly_ opposite in the case we're talking about. A non tubeless rim and tire, and high psi, under hard cornering. 

Starnut


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I see what you're saying now. So the wheel was already weak, and the tubeless setup just demonstrated that more easily.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah that's exactly what Im saying  *face palm*.

You and I both know that's not even contextually close to what I meant. 

I know you ride C24s and you're justifying your decision to ride them by asserting the Mavics suck. Which is fine. The C24s are great wheels (my wife rides them on her Pina). Asserting the Mavics suck doesn't make the C24s any better or the Mavics any worse. Like I said, I'm not saying the R-sys are the best wheels ever made or even the best wheels for all people. What I did say is why I like them and why I race them and why the OP might like them. Further I offered other choices (as did you). But "scaring" people to avoiding buying a product over another is a bit off. I simply was trying to give correct and truthful information that was free from "they'll break" and "make sure you dental insurance is paid up."

Starnut


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> you're correct, I do have a dog in the fight but I can (and do) build wheels so it makes no difference to me. The other guy makes money, primarily, building wheels, I don't..
> 
> Starnut


I can sell Mavic if I want....but don't......

Dry up your e-tears bud..I just said I enjoyed the ride of the R-sys.
In fact...maybe the only Mavic I ever liked....



STARNUT said:


> Citing an aero difference between these and the C24s is splitting hairs


Nope it's not...The wattage absorbed by the R-sys front over an average of different angels are 49% higher 
than for the C24 @ 50km/h with again preforms aerodynamic pretty close to the boat anchor CCSL

Still..I enjoyed the ride of the R-sys...It's just not very versatile...

As for CCSL being bobproof....

I've ditched more CCSL rims due to spokes pulling through than any Shimano rims 
...And that's what I get for repairs without bragging 'bout being a Mavic dealer


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish I had your skill and business. I need to brag about being a mavic dealer to sell anything.

Starnut


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> I wish I had your skill and business. I need to brag about being a mavic dealer to sell anything.
> 
> Starnut


Well....My skills, or lack of for that matters, in business has got nothing to do with what i write in here.

Knowledge and experience on the other hand do :wink5:


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> Their rims are significantly lighter than the DA wheel cited above.


The new C24 rims are something like 350g.. I dont think its possible to get a rim significantly lighter than that.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you must have infinitely more than of all of that than I do, I kneel before you. I mean, you've contributed so much of that vast store of knowledge and experience to this conversation. I'm not sure why I even tried..... what with all the well thought out responses and pics and such I'm fighting an uphill battle here. Apparently, I missed the memo about your knowledge and experience being beyond reproach. I digress, now that I know you're correct, R-sys's suck and no one should buy them. We're much better served buying a hand built wheel that is much more versatile but not from me, what with my limited knowledge and experience you're no better off than buying an ''assploding'' R-sys than a hand built.

Alphas are 348. The R-sys SL rim I weight 2 weeks ago was 361 and an DA rim (I assume we're on the same page) was 387. I had one shipped in for a crash replacement. Mavic's problem is their damn freehub weighs 103 grams, they do make a Ti one that's 60 though.

Starnut


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> ..... R-sys's suck and no one should buy them. We're much better served buying a hand built wheel that is much more versatile but not from me, what with my limited knowledge and experience you're no better off than buying an ''assploding'' R-sys than a hand built.


It's ironic STARNUT......I'm the only one between the two of us that actually
seems to enjoy the wheel....

You are the only one having R-sys, suck, assplode...In the same phrase

I've never questioned your knowledge and experience, thou you do seem 
to question it yourselves.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

loneclimber said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on buying a used Mavic RSys. The seller has the new front from the recall.
> 
> Give me your thoughts. Has anyone had any bad experience pre/post recall?
> 
> Thanks


Pulling the trigger on them is the best choice. Blow them to bits so that no one can ever ride them again.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris-X said:


> Yeah, the Mavic rep was standing on the rim post recall, in the lbs, and he couldn't break the thing. No kidding.
> 
> The op was the guy sending back a saddle that was 10 grams too heavy though so...


AH! So that explains his two red boxes. I was wondering where I knew him from....


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Buy them to try*

Well, there are three of us ride them. One has over 15,000 miles on them. They all roll fine. They are all post recall wheels.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

STARNUT said:


> yeah that's exactly what Im saying  *face palm*.
> 
> You and I both know that's not even contextually close to what I meant.
> 
> Starnut


Yes, I know it is not what you meant. But that is what I am concluding based on the evidence you are giving, because I think your evidence supports that the wheels were defective in design. Simply having a tire blow out should not result in that kind of disintegration. I won't ride a wheel like that.

I ride Mavic Aksiums and Shimano C24. The C24 were a recent purchase where the RSYS were considered.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

The only category the R-Sys leads in is power absorbed at 50 km/hr - an appalling 35 watts. What would be any reason to buy them (overpriced, questionable technology, horrible aerodynamics, light but not spectacularly light)?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> The only category the R-Sys leads in is power absorbed at 50 km/hr - an appalling 35 watts. What would be any reason to buy them (overpriced, questionable technology, horrible aerodynamics, light but not spectacularly light)?


d00d, it's crabon fibre and teh proz use them!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

F45 said:


> Yes, I know it is not what you meant. But that is what I am concluding based on the evidence you are giving, because I think your evidence supports that the wheels were defective in design. Simply having a tire blow out should not result in that kind of disintegration. I won't ride a wheel like that.
> .


The blowout didn't cause the wheel to fall apart. The resulting crash from the blowout did. Lots of wheels look like **** after a serious crash.

Understand yet?

-Eric


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> d00d, it's crabon fibre and teh proz use them!


except the pros ride the cosmic carbones!


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I've always thought the Carbone SLRs (Now called the SR) are the coolest looking. Bladed carbon spokes are always exotic.


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

How can you tell if the wheels are post recall?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

There are three rings on the spoke that attaches to the rim.


----------

